

Show HN: An API directory - 6thSigma
http://www.apiforthat.com/

======
6thSigma
I quit my job about a month ago to build stuff. Here is the first thing I'm
releasing into the wild.

It's an API directory and search engine. This is a basic MVP but I plan on
this site being a valuable tool for both API providers and consumers.

List your API for free! If you have a favorite API you would like to list that
you don't own, you can do that too.

Every hour, a bot will tweet a newly submitted API. You can follow that
Twitter account here: <https://twitter.com/apiforthat>

If you have any questions/comments/suggestions please let me know.

~~~
swanson
Would be nice to be able to filter like "show me an API for TV show data that
uses JSON and has a free option". Would also like a curated list of client
libraries (there are like 2000 Twitter API Ruby gems - which one is the
best/most active/most supported).

I've used <http://www.programmableweb.com/apis> in the past, but the data
seems kind of stale.

~~~
6thSigma
Thanks! I'll add those to my todo list.

------
basicallydan
csmatt is right in saying there's a lot in this space but also a lot missing
from existing things. Mockup tools would be cool, indeed.

In fact, making some way for API owners to create mockup tools for their APIs
might be an interesting niche.

On a side note, good luck to you with your plan. It's brave of you to quit
your job for the purposes of building stuff. Admirable :)

~~~
6thSigma
Thanks!

------
repler
I think you misunderstand that people who create software products also
provide APIs to their product, both online and shrinkwrapped.

There are literally as many APIs out there as there are software products.

~~~
6thSigma
And how am I misunderstanding something exactly?

------
pyrocat
I like the design, but was expecting a larger list and more filtering options.

~~~
6thSigma
Thanks, yeah I released the app and have been adding stuff at the same time. I
wanted providers to be able to list their own app so they can have an account
and upgrade it when things change. I hope to have several hundred over the
next couple of weeks.

Filtering and categories are also in the works.

